# Google Chrome Theme. Inspired by Android



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

View attachment 2622

View attachment 2619

View attachment 2621


file is here http://rascarlo.euroskank.com/rastheme.crx


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

me likey, definitely gonna rock this. looks amazing


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks nice


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

zsld0423 said:


> me likey, definitely gonna rock this. looks amazing


thank you


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Rogan said:


> Looks nice


thank you


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I love this theme. Been rocking it since you posted it, but I still can't get used to the primary tab being black. My mind for some reason will not let me believe that the foreground tab would be black while the background tabs are green. Damn you for making my brain re-learn what it believes to be the norm! Haha thank you though it rocks!


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

"abqnm said:


> I love this theme. Been rocking it since you posted it, but I still can't get used to the primary tab being black. My mind for some reason will not let me believe that the foreground tab would be black while the background tabs are green. Damn you for making my brain re-learn what it believes to be the norm! Haha thank you though it rocks!


Thank you! 
Background tabs are green and active are black to preserve theme blackness. If you want I can share the source and you can edit it, np.
Let me know and thank you again


----------

